# Restocked My Timber Collection



## Hrawk

I got up nice and early this morning to take a drive out into the country.

About an hours drive each way to the sawmill to stock up on some new timbers.

These are all locally grown forestry timbers.

The best part is, after spending a few minutes with the owner and telling him what they were for, I was immediately treated to some stories of his misspent youth making slingshots from wattle trees and old inner tube. He was very impressed at the power and quality of thera band gold as a band material and instead of selling me the timber, he traded it all for a banded up slingshot and a pocket full of ammo. A win / win situation for sure









Even better, over the next month, he will be making me a collection of burls and exotics that would normally be thrown away! The deal there is, another slingshot for one of his workers there and a few sets of spare bands. Score !!!

Anyhow, here is what I was able to pick up today. This represents about 1/4 of the total haul


----------



## Hrawk

Opps, failed spelling is fail. *Tallowood*.

Tallowood - Eucalyptus microcorys

Red Ironbark - Eucalyptus fibrosa

Buloke - Allocasuarina luehmannii

Bubinga - Guibourtia

Grey Ironbark - Eucalyptus siderophloia

Red Gum - Eucalyptus camaldulensis

Turpentine - Canarium australianum

Blackbutt - Eucalyptus pilularis

******** - Eucalyptus globulus


----------



## strikewzen

whoa..... kick ass.....


----------



## Sean

Nice assortment, good skor!


----------



## newconvert

**** Hrawk, if thats just 1/4 you must have made quite a haul! but knowing you it wont keep you that busy that long, wow for 1 slingshot, i cant get over it


----------



## Hrawk

He was such a nice guy too. Had to be at least 80 in the shade, 3rd or 4th generation owner of the family mill. Been going about 150 years.

For someone who had not touched a slingshot in 40 years, he was pretty darn good with it after just a few shots!

Had quite an audience too. 4 or 5 of his staff looking on and asking questions. I get the feeling I might get a phone call or two with more orders


----------



## Hrawk

A quick hose down to bring up the colours better and give a better idea of what it will look like after finishing. Ignore the Red Gum as it's unfinished rough sawn timber.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Dude, that's such an epic score and story. Nice work, looks like you'll have a friend in that mill for a while!


----------



## NightKnight

Awesome story and find!


----------



## e~shot

Good trade buddy, I can't wait to see finished things from it.


----------



## Hrawk

e~shot said:


> Good trade buddy, I can't wait to see finished things from it.


Wont be long. I'll get stuck into the grey ironbark, blackbutt and ******** tommorow. They are only 85mm wide, so I've come up with a slight modification of the dragon to fit.


----------



## e~shot

any plans for Pen turning?


----------



## Hrawk

I haven't done it for a while, but it's always a possibility.


----------



## akmslingshots

very nice, with the possibility of a few sales, cant beet selling them there wood back lol

Its a treat when you come across folk like that, even better the wood


----------



## Imperial

that bubinga looks sweet . great score


----------



## Jaxter

that is an awesome trade


----------



## Hrawk

Be polite, explain what you are doing, be prepared to pay and it's amazing the generosity of some people.

Same thing happened with my acrylic supplier


----------



## DogBox

Hey Hrawk,

Let me know when you start tooling the "Turpentine" stock... my Dad had a love/hate for the stuff as it's borer proof, (untreated) fireproof, and an

extremely useful timber. Colour's not bad either.

A bit of useful info I found... http://www.woodsolutions.com.au/Wood-Species/turpentine

Regards,

DogBox


----------

